

Why is the US still using a Nazi tall ship? - ComputerGuru
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-33543706

======
mdekkers
"Nazi" is an ideology, a political belief. A ship (or a cup, a plate, a monkey
wrench, etc.) doesn't hold a political belief. It is simply a ship.

It is a very nice ship, and serves a useful purpose. Not using the ship
because it was built by the Nazi's is ridiculous. We would have to get rid of
a lot of stuff in our lives, including the Bush family [1].

[1]
[http://www.theguardian.com/world/2004/sep/25/usa.secondworld...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2004/sep/25/usa.secondworldwar)

------
kazinator
That's not unlike asking, why are people driving Volkswagen cars?

"Volkswagen was originally created in 1937 by the German Labour Front
(Deutsche Arbeitsfront)."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_Labour_Front](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_Labour_Front)

------
CptMauli
Unfortunately not in English: [https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gorch-Fock-
Klasse](https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gorch-Fock-Klasse)

This one is:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gorch_Fock_%281933%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gorch_Fock_%281933%29)

------
cafard
Why did the Israeli Defense Forces use Nazi fighter planes in the late 1940s?
I assume that it was because ME-109s were easier to come by. (OK, Wikipedia
says it was the Czech Avia-S199 variant, but still.)

------
lightlyused
I've always loved that ship, and sailing ships in general. Son of a Coast
Guard officer here.

